# Venting an Island Sink the TV Way



## jar546 (Jan 17, 2019)

I am pretty sure this would pass anyone's inspection.  Right?


----------



## classicT (Jan 18, 2019)

Almost a legit island vent per UPC 909.1.

It does appear to take some liberty, as the foot vent should go to the nearest partition and have a cleanout at the baseboards. And hard to tell, but looks like some inappropriate fittings are used.


----------



## steveray (Jan 18, 2019)

Assuming they are in MA because of who it is....MA is in it's own world for plumbing code...


----------



## ICE (Jan 21, 2019)

The island sink drain, upstream of the returned vent, shall serve no other fixtures.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 22, 2019)

ICE said:


> The island sink drain, upstream of the returned vent, shall serve no other fixtures.



Where is that restriction in the code (IPC?).  Have I missed it or are you inferring it from 916.1, or am I in a different code?


----------



## ICE (Jan 22, 2019)

909.1


----------



## Sifu (Jan 23, 2019)

Help me out.  I don't see the connection in IPC 909.1.  There does not appear to be a horizontal wet vent.  The drain from the kitchen sink is not the vent for the island, the vent for the island sink is the middle pipe.  I would agree the wet vent from the kitchen sink would exist without the dedicated horizontal vent pipe they installed and it would then be prohibited.  Am I not seeing this correctly?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 23, 2019)

never mind


----------



## ICE (Jan 23, 2019)

909.0 Special Venting for Island Fixtures.

909.1 General. Traps for island sinks and similar equipment shall be roughed in above the floor and shall be permitted to be vented by extending the vent as high as possible, but not less than the drainboard height and then returning it downward and connecting it to the horizontal sink drain immediately downstream from the vertical fixture drain. The return vent shall be connected to the horizontal drain through a wye-branch fitting and shall, in addition, be provided with a foot vent taken off the vertical fixture vent by means of a wye branch immediately below the floor and extending to the nearest partition and then through the roof to the open air, or shall be permitted to be connected to other vents at a point not less than 6 inches (152 mm) above the flood-level rim of the fixtures served. Drainage fittings shall be used on the vent below the floor level, and a slope of not less than 1⁄4 inch per foot (20.8 mm/m) back to the drain shall be maintained. The return bend used under the drainboard shall be a one piece fitting or an assembly of a 45 degree (0.79 rad), a 90 degree (1.57 rad), and a 45 degree (0.79 rad) elbow in the order named. Pipe sizing shall be as elsewhere required in this code. *The island sink drain, upstream of the returned vent, shall serve no other fixtures.* An accessible cleanout shall be installed in the vertical portion of the foot vent.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 24, 2019)

What code book/edition are you quoting?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 24, 2019)

ICE said:


> 909.1



2012 IRC, Table 909.1 Requires the maximum distance of fixture trap from vent on a 2-inch pipe to be 8-ft and 1.5-inch pipe to be 6-ft.

They appear to be using 2-inch PVC and are beyond 8-ft?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 24, 2019)

Does the fact that both pipes run horizontally for a few feet then turn down have any effect?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 24, 2019)

Sifu said:


> What code book/edition are you quoting?


ICE is in CA which uses the UPC


----------



## HForester (Jan 24, 2019)

That is NOT IRC language as Plumbing is only in Chapter 25 through 33. By the way it is written, I would venture to say that it is from the UPC (which CA uses.)


----------



## Sifu (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank MT, I suspected as much but until now I couldn't find it in there either...but now I have, I finally found my 2000 UPC and now I see where it comes from.  But I am still uncertain, I see no language like that in the IPC or IRC, which would appear to allow this particular installation since it has the separate (foot) vent, which would mean the sink drain upstream from the island is not acting as the vent.  Sorry to extend the thread but I like to learn and if I am wrong about this being a compliant installation I would rather find out from you guys than an angry plumber..


----------



## ICE (Jan 24, 2019)

Ya sorry about that.  I forget that my codes are different than yours.  It seems to me that it happens too often.  I should do better and stay away from stuff that's outside California.  You guys could help me with this by waving me off when I'm landing on your code.


----------



## Sifu (Jan 25, 2019)

No way ICE.  By introducing me to a different code I get opportunities to learn.  Sometimes I get wrapped up in "my" code and presume it is the only way, then I realize there is a whole other code with a different way of doing things, maybe better, maybe worse, or likely just different.  This thread got me to not only find my UPC, but open it and think.  So I will not be waving you off, I may just need clarification as to what perspective is being put forth.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 28, 2019)

Backflow Requirements, Auto venting and wet venting are some of the major differences between the codes and Some of the issues that stopped the merger of the codes.


----------

